# It was sooooo cold...........



## youneek (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Chase (Feb 8, 2006)

How cold was it?!

Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## fotolode (Feb 8, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> How cold was it?!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist!



(LOL) reminds me of Washington State though I dont remember it getting
that cold! I would hate to be the owner of that Jeep. How the heck are you going to defrost the darn thing and drive it?


----------



## youneek (Feb 8, 2006)

*






*


----------



## youneek (Feb 8, 2006)

fotolode said:
			
		

> (LOL) reminds me of Washington State though I dont remember it getting
> that cold! I would hate to be the owner of that Jeep. How he heck are you going to defrost the darn thing and drive it?





It was Portland, Oregon 1976 and I think I poured buckets of hot water on the door just to get in, then started it, turned the heater on full and went back inside for about 30 minutes.


----------

